# GRACE BUMBRY SUFFERS A STROKE



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

https://slippedisc.com/2022/10/grace-bumbry-suffers-a-stroke/




Sources:
SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Sad. She is around my sister's age as they knew each other in Zurich. Most people run into difficulties in their 80's. I do know people who have had strokes and came back strong but had to work hard at it including my friend Ellen.


----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

Sad. Best wishes for recovery.

I remember her outstanding Eboli (with Solti) and Venus (with Sawallisch).


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Philidor said:


> Sad. A great singer left us.
> 
> I remember her outstanding Eboli (with Solti) and Venus (with Sawallisch).
> 
> RIP


She is not dead.


----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

MAS said:


> She is not dead.


Thank you very much for pointing out. I'll correct my postings.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

I wish she would recover.


----------



## Georgieva (7 mo ago)

Sad news, hope she fully recover soon


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Sad. Best wishes.
Btw, whenever I see the name Norman Lebrecht, I always think of his writings <Why I'm Sick of Mozart>, <Too Much Mozart Makes You Sick>, which I've seen and known since my days in the anti-Mozart Facebook groups.


----------

